# Greetings from Kansas!



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

welcome to Archery talk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!! now drop the "powercat" and we'll do some serious talk..........


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome from a fellow Kansan!

Go Cats!:darkbeer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT, to bad to see you are a Wildcat fan.:wink::darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome to the fire, also good luck in Bball.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Boomerzuma. Have fun here.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Where you from in Kansas, I use to live in Salina, you close to that.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Dave2 said:


> Where you from in Kansas, I use to live in Salina, you close to that.


I grew up in Salina. HS class of '93


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to AT this is a really great site, evryone here makes you feel rightr at home


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welome to AT from another Kansas, and by the way Dave 2, I'm from Salina although I now live in Lawrence aka Jayhawk nation.


----------



## Boomerzuma (Apr 5, 2008)

I grew up in Great Bend, class of 1987. I now reside in Wichita. I'm K-State grad so the purple runs pretty deep boys.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Boomerzuma said:


> I grew up in Great Bend, class of 1987. I now reside in Wichita. I'm K-State grad so the purple runs pretty deep boys.


Claflin here


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------

